# Two bugs in GPU-Z - icon and version number



## Naki (Nov 27, 2012)

*Two bugs in GPU-Z - missing icon and version number*

...version 0.6.6. Running on Windows 7 64-bit SP1, Ultimate. Using Nvidia GeForce GTX 670 videocard.
The only thing special on my system is I use Stardock Fences 2.01.
1st bug - No icon?? My GPU-Z lost its icon in one of the last updates, and trying to set an icon for it, Windows 7 says "The file C:\Program Files (x86)\GPU-Z\CPU-Z.exe contains no icons. Choose an icon from the list or specify a different file."
Is this a bug or an oversight? Or is my GPU-Z.exe file damaged somehow?

2nd bug - I can't see the version number anywhere now. Please add an About screen, or another way to see the version - it just shows the GPU core temp now.


----------



## Naki (Dec 1, 2012)

Hello??
Can you please provide a version with an icon? Or maybe an ICO file I can use?
EDIT: It seems it is the same on my laptop - no icon at all, so this is not something I did wrong.

EDIT #2: Attaching screenshots from my Start menu and desktop + screenshot of dialog window I get when trying to set the icon manually.


----------



## Maban (Dec 3, 2012)

The version number won't show in the title if you have a sensor set to display there.

You can try this for the icon: http://answers.microsoft.com/en-us/...en-icons/05abcead-adb1-43ba-9bb7-e308d0cc83a4


----------



## OnePostWonder (Dec 3, 2012)

The icon cache solution you were provided should work.  For me, it was Foxit Reader.  Out of nowhere it suddenly stopped displaying the icon and instead displayed what I assume is the default for broken links.


----------



## Naki (Dec 4, 2012)

Do you mean GPU-Z latest version shows an icon just fine for you? Please confirm!
I find it hard to believe there is a problem on my side, since it is on TWO computers, not just one.

EDIT: I did not install GPU-Z on drive D. It is on C:. Also, solution one did not help, trying 2nd one now...
No, 2nd one did not work too.

*OnePostWonder*, when you tried to change the Foxit Reader icon manually, did you get this error (see attached pic)? If not, your problem is different.


----------



## Naki (Dec 4, 2012)

Maban said:


> The version number won't show in the title if you have a sensor set to display there.


Thanks, yes - I had one of the sensors set to display. Anyway, I would prefer to have the version shown at all times (the way CPU-Z does it), or maybe just add the version number to the About screen, that would be OK too...

OK, I tried both methods, then also tried uninstalling and re-installing GPU-Z.
This fixed the Start menu icon, but the desktop icon is still bad.

For some reason, the GPU-Z EXE file does show the icon when I look at its installation folder! (see attached pic)


----------



## W1zzard (Dec 4, 2012)

Delete the icon from your desktop and drag it out of the start menu.

You can get to the about dialog from the system menu (click the icon in the top left corner of the window) or click the graphics card manufacturer logo

edit: i just realized the about dialog has no version number display. I'll fix that for next release


----------



## Naki (Dec 4, 2012)

W1zzard said:


> Delete the icon from your desktop and drag it out of the start menu.
> 
> You can get to the about dialog from the system menu (click the icon in the top left corner of the window) or click the graphics card manufacturer logo
> 
> edit: i just realized the about dialog has no version number display. I'll fix that for next release


Thanks, I wasn't aware of these ways to get more menus/About screen!

OoooK, now it works. Kind of...
I renamed my GPU-Z icon from TechPowerUp GPU-Z to just GPU-Z.
Now I re-installed GPU-Z (uninstall, install again) and after the re-install, I saw that I have a new good icon, with that TechPowerUp GPU-Z name (I did not see the new good icon at first, because it was on my 2nd monitor). 
So I deleted the bad icon, and renamed the good icon again to just GPU-Z.

However, a problem/bug still remains - when I try to change the icon, I still get the prompt from Windows saying there is no icon in the EXE file!
None of my other desktop icons do this - they show the EXE icon(s) just fine when I try this. The only thing special about my system is that I use Stardock Fences 2.01.
I also have several MS Visual Studio versions, but I don't think they can affect the EXE file of GPU-Z, right? 
If you want more info or access to my PC (such as via TeamViewer/VNC/etc), please tell me.

EDIT: LOL, nice one with the version number not showing on the About screen. Usually, the most important thing that should be in the About screen is the version number, so it is kind of funny. 

EDIT: Could it be an antivirus app issue? I use the free MSSE. More: Nope, disabling MSSE does not change the problem - trying to change the icon still says there is no icon in the EXE file.


----------



## Naki (Dec 4, 2012)

Ummm... Hmm, I had to restart my PC, and the icon is gone again - it did not survive the restart. 
Any help?


----------



## W1zzard (Dec 4, 2012)

no idea what's going on there. there must be thousands of people using gpuz without issues, otherwise this forum would be full of complaints


----------



## Naki (Dec 4, 2012)

W1zzard said:


> no idea what's going on there. there must be thousands of people using gpuz without issues, otherwise this forum would be full of complaints


Maybe changing the desktop icon text from TechPowerUp GPU-Z to GPU-Z breaks it??
An idea - maybe something modified the EXE - please can you give me SHA1 and MD5 sums of correct EXE? Then we can see if I have the correct EXE, or altered one.

My GPU-Z EXE hash:
SHA-1 hex: 36f95c8068dd2b20de1700973a973c9ccd16f364
MD5 hex: 39e7012f234705a201db915c774a9369


----------



## W1zzard (Dec 4, 2012)

No reason why the naming should affect the icon...

MD5 Hash: 39E7012F234705A201DB915C774A9369


----------



## Naki (Dec 4, 2012)

W1zzard said:


> No reason why the naming should affect the icon...
> 
> MD5 Hash: 39E7012F234705A201DB915C774A9369



The hash matches, so this is the same un-altered file! Now, ANY idea why I get this problem not just on ONE PC, but two? 
I have the same issue on my main desktop PC + my laptop.
I will check on a third PC too...
Have you tested GPU-Z with Stardock Fences? Maybe that is the problem, I have it on both computers.

EDIT: Maybe this?? See attached screenshot - could the Blocking that Windows 7 has put on the EXE file cause the error saying an icon is missing?
EDIT #2: Please answer this - if you try to change the icon of the desktop shortcut of GPU-Z on your system(s), do you NOT get an error?
I also get the same error if I try to change any desktop icon to use an icon from the GPU-Z.EXE file.

EDIT #3: I do not get this issue with two similar apps I tried - CPU-Z and Core Temp - I can change the icons of those just fine, and they never get lost.
So, there is something special about GPU-Z - either EXE packing/compression, or maybe something else.
(I use CPU-Z to view CPU info and use Core Temp to view CPU temperature - unlike GPU-Z, which can show both for a videocard, CPU-Z can't do that for the CPU.)


----------



## Naki (Dec 5, 2012)

Hello???
Clearly something is wrong with the compiler and/or EXE packer you are using!!
I tried this on a virtual machine, and again was unable to change the icon - WinXP showed the same error message. (Although, on this WinXP VM the icon stays after a restart.)
However, on all of my machines ALL other apps can handle changing their icon and the icon never "disappears" the way the GPU-Z icon does.

Now, either there is something you are not telling us, or a bad way to pack the EXE.
When I try to open another EXE with MS VS 2005, say Core Temp or CPU-Z, it is fine and I can see the resources. But opening the GPU-Z EXE fails with error: Microsoft Visual Studio - Cannot enumerate resources in the executable.


----------



## W1zzard (Dec 5, 2012)

Hello!


----------



## OnePostWonder (Dec 5, 2012)

Given that GPU-Z works for many, many people without this problem (myself included), I think you're at the point where you need to start providing information about your system configuration and all that.

Clearly it is something unique about your system.


----------



## W1zzard (Dec 5, 2012)

I think I found what causes his problem. When you create a link to the GPU-Z.exe, and then try to change the icon of that link, it will say "no icons found"

Looking into it some more, but it's kinda low priority.


----------



## Naki (Dec 5, 2012)

OnePostWonder said:


> Given that GPU-Z works for many, many people without this problem (myself included), I think you're at the point where you need to start providing information about your system configuration and all that.
> 
> Clearly it is something unique about your system.


Clearly it is not something unique, because I tried it on 4 systems now! 
Other than that, I thought I provided enough info?
The only thing that I maybe did not mention is that I moved from a SSD to a HDD recently. But I don't think the problem is with that.



W1zzard said:


> I think I found what causes his problem. When you create a link to the GPU-Z.exe, and then try to change the icon of that link, it will say "no icons found"
> 
> Looking into it some more, but it's kinda low priority.


Thanks for acknowledging the issue!! No problem on the priority, as soon as it is fixed sooner or later, all is well. 
I would appreciate an answer (at least an approximate one, if not exact) why this happens, it got me curious (being a programmer myself).
(Although I work as tech support+beta tester mostly in the last several years.)

EDIT: To answer myself - it seems there is a problem with the PECompact EXE packer you used. Maybe an old PECompact version or bad setting.


----------



## unclewebb (Dec 5, 2012)

Naki: Maybe it is time to uninstall Stardock.  This problem may be happening on all your systems but it doesn't happen on a fresh install of Windows 7.

The GPU-Z icon shows up just fine on my Desktop and it shows up correctly in the System Tray - Notification Area when I minimize GPU-Z.  No problems.

Perhaps Stardock strips icon information out of the .exe files.


----------



## Naki (Dec 5, 2012)

unclewebb said:


> Naki: Maybe it is time to uninstall Stardock.  This problem may be happening on all your systems but it doesn't happen on a fresh install of Windows 7.
> 
> The GPU-Z icon shows up just fine on my Desktop and it shows up correctly in the System Tray - Notification Area when I minimize GPU-Z.  No problems.
> 
> Perhaps Stardock strips icon information out of the .exe files.



Nope. It happens on my WinXP and Windows 7 VMs too, which do not have Fences.
Fences does not affect the EXE files - it just orders the icons on your desktop (and adds a bunch of extra stuff in version 2.0).
Also, although the icon isn't disappearing for you, what happens when you try to change it? Do you get an error? I do NOT get that error with ANY of my other apps, and I have lots - over 60 icons on my desktop, and just GPU-Z has this bug. Trying to set any icon to use the icon of GPU-Z also fails with the same error.

EDIT: I see you make RealTemp - I do not get any icon issues with that one. Although I see the RealTemp.exe is much smaller than GPU-Z's one.

EDIT: The GPU-Z icon the Windows 7 Notification Area/Tray is fine for me too, at all times. Only the Desktop and/or start menus icons go bad.
I am pretty sure the Tray icons are handled differently, so that is irrelevant (although it helps to know that works).


----------



## Naki (Jan 2, 2013)

Any update on the icon issue?
For some reason, Windows 7 on my PC decided it will show the icon now.
But still, if I try to change it, I get the same error.


----------



## Naki (Jan 9, 2013)

Bump.


----------



## puma99dk| (Jan 9, 2013)

Naki said:


> Bump.



have u been in "Folder Options" and deselected "Hide extensions for known file types" ?

if u have maybe u have deleted .exe or ur antivirus/firewall is blocking the exe file which i highly doubt, bcs not even Kaspersky Internet Security is blocking it 

if u haven't deselected "Hide extensions for known file types" than try do that do see if .exe should up on the original GPU-Z file u downloaded if not, than u have ur problem there.


----------



## Naki (Jan 9, 2013)

puma99dk| said:


> have u been in "Folder Options" and deselected "Hide extensions for known file types" ?
> 
> if u have maybe u have deleted .exe or ur antivirus/firewall is blocking the exe file which i highly doubt, bcs not even Kaspersky Internet Security is blocking it
> 
> if u haven't deselected "Hide extensions for known file types" than try do that do see if .exe should up on the original GPU-Z file u downloaded if not, than u have ur problem there.


This has nothing to do with my issue. My issue is with the GPU-Z ICON only.
If you try to change the GPU-Z icon, you also WILL get the same error message - try it!


----------



## W1zzard (Jan 9, 2013)

it seems the icon problem is an issue with our exe compressor. there seems to be no easy fix for that.

i changed the code to include the version number in the about dialog


----------



## puma99dk| (Jan 9, 2013)

Naki said:


> This has nothing to do with my issue. My issue is with the GPU-Z ICON only.
> If you try to change the GPU-Z icon, you also WILL get the same error message - try it!



well i just installed Fences version 2.01.484 no problems for me, so try reinstall it, by completely uninstall Fences with a program like CCleaner, Your Uninstaller or another one that's also cleans up registration database in Windows 7.

i am running Windows 7 Ultimate SP1 x64 fully updated with driver 310.90 on my GTX680 and i don't got a problem ^^


----------



## Naki (Jan 9, 2013)

W1zzard said:


> 1) it seems the icon problem is an issue with our exe compressor. there seems to be no easy fix for that.
> 
> 2) i changed the code to include the version number in the about dialog


Thanks for the update!
1) OK, can we somehow submit a bug report to the creators of the EXE compressor, so at least they are aware of the issue?

2) When can we get the updated version?


----------



## Naki (Jan 9, 2013)

puma99dk| said:


> well i just installed Fences version 2.01.484 no problems for me, so try reinstall it, by completely uninstall Fences with a program like CCleaner, Your Uninstaller or another one that's also cleans up registration database in Windows 7.
> 
> i am running Windows 7 Ultimate SP1 x64 fully updated with driver 310.90 on my GTX680 and i don't got a problem ^^
> 
> http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/attachment.php?attachmentid=49606&stc=1&d=1357748942



Yeah, but if you TRY TO CHANGE the icon, you WILL get an error! And you will get no such error with any other icon on your desktop. 
Also, I don't think this has anything to do with Fences - Fences just moves icons around, but does NOT change the icons image.


----------



## W1zzard (Jan 9, 2013)

Naki said:


> OK, can we somehow submit a bug report to the creators of the EXE compressor, so at least they are aware of the issue?



i already did that.

the new version will probably be released this month


----------



## Naki (Feb 11, 2013)

W1zzard said:


> i already did that.
> 
> the new version will probably be released this month



Any news on a (new) version that has the EXE packer properly packing the program icon instead of mangling it? Thanks!


----------



## Naki (Mar 13, 2013)

Hi, it's me again! 
Any news from the EXE packer makers on the issue with the icon?


----------



## Axxxel (Mar 18, 2013)

OnePostWonder said:


> Given that GPU-Z works for many, many people without this problem (myself included), I think you're at the point where you need to start providing information about your system configuration and all that.
> 
> Clearly it is something unique about your system.



I specifically signed up to this forum, since I have the very same problem, and since it happens on three different PCs of mine (yes, I'm a geek !), with totally different hardware and OSes, I am quite sure that this happens to thousands of users -- most of them just don't care enough to worry about it and search the web for a solution, find this forum, sign up and inquire about it ! 

My specs: 

PC1: AMD Athlon 64 3500+, 2GB RAM, etc. - Windows XP Prof. x64 Edition

PC2: intel celeron E1200 Dual-Core @ 1.6GHz, 2GB RAM, etc. - Windows Vista Ultimate x64

PC3: intel Core 2 Duo E8600 @ 3.33GHz, 4GB RAM, etc. - Windows Server 2008 R2 (the server cousin of Windows 7), x64

The icon is in the linked exe alright, when I click on change icon I can see it, but it does not get displayed !


----------



## Naki (Mar 18, 2013)

Axxxel said:


> I specifically signed up to this forum, since I have the very same problem, and since it happens on three different PCs of mine (yes, I'm a geek !), with totally different hardware and OSes, I am quite sure that this happens to thousands of users -- most of them just don't care enough to worry about it and search the web for a solution, find this forum, sign up and inquire about it !
> 
> My specs:
> 
> ...


Hmm, for me it is different - when I try to change the icon, Windows shows an error message, but for the last few months the icon does get displayed just fine on both my desktop and Start menu. Using Windows 7 64-bit, Ultimate, SP1 on my desktop PC and Windows 7 64-bit, Home Premium, SP1 on my laptop - problem was on desktop PC only.
Can you attach a screenshot, please? I assume you get the "broken icon" icon, is that correct?


----------



## Axxxel (Mar 19, 2013)

Naki said:


> Hmm, for me it is different - when I try to change the icon, Windows shows an error message, but for the last few months the icon does get displayed just fine on both my desktop and Start menu. Using Windows 7 64-bit, Ultimate, SP1 on my desktop PC and Windows 7 64-bit, Home Premium, SP1 on my laptop - problem was on desktop PC only.
> Can you attach a screenshot, please? I assume you get the "broken icon" icon, is that correct?



Hi,

I was just firing up my Intel Celeron E1200 PC with Vista Ultimate x64 to take a screenshot. 
I had previously deleted the icon of GPU-Z on the desktop, so I copied it now from the start menu (where it always worked correctly) ... and low and behold: It worked alright ! It gets displayed, though with a thick "coat of arms" layed over it as a sambol of a program which requires admin privileges. The original icons did not have that coat of arms. Anyway, it works now. 

Then I rebooted the same machine and booted Windows XP Prof. x64 Edition on it (it is a dual-boot system) and installed GPU-Z. Icon gets displayed correctly there, too ! 

I proceeded to fire up my Athlon 64 3500+ with Windows Server 2008 R2 x64, and all was fine there, too !

I think I'm going crazy ... I was trying everything on the Vista system the other day to make it work, I deleted and recreated the shortcuts, copied them from the start menu e cetera, nothing would work, and now, bag, problem solved and I don't know why. I did install a lot of programs in the meantime, though, and some Windows updates, so Lord  knows what happened. 

By the way, just for the record, I WAS able to change the icon before, when it acted strange -- I set it to the globe found in some Windows file, I guess it was the Explorer exe, but don't recall. That worked alright and it got displayed, just the original one would not work. 

I guess you could solve the problem easily if you just added a separate icon file which people could use and link to in case of problems with the embedded icon in the GPU-Z exe. 

Cheers !

PS: GPU-Z rocks.


----------



## Nomgle (Sep 13, 2013)

Adding my name to the list of people with weird missing icon problems


----------



## de.das.dude (Sep 13, 2013)

this naki dude has the weirdest of all problems!


----------



## XPEHOPE3 (Aug 10, 2016)

Naki said:


> 1st bug - No icon?? My GPU-Z lost its icon in one of the last updates, and trying to set an icon for it, Windows 7 says "The file C:\Program Files (x86)\GPU-Z\CPU-Z.exe contains no icons. Choose an icon from the list or specify a different file."


I ran into the very same issue with the latest GPU-Z version at Win 10 x64 - I rename the desktop shortcut and after some time I see blank icon for it, and reinstall-rename solution also won't survive restart. The solution I came up with was to extract the icon from GPU-Z and use it instead. This is yet to disappear after multiple restarts.


----------



## P4-630 (Aug 10, 2016)

I have had the icon missing as well, W1zzard sent me the icon.
I attached it here in case anyone wants it.


----------

